# Differences between hunters and jumpers?



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

I understand the basic concept of each, but how do you determine whether your style of riding is more of a hunter or jumper? And how do you know if your horse is more hunter or jumper?
Put as much detail as possible thanx!!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Ooh, I had a lecture on this last month 

Hunters:
Conservative
Lower, natural looking jumps
Based on Judges opinion (and a scale)
Red coats are only for Master of Hounds (manager of show I think? Lol)
Plain horses
Slower horses with good form (both horse and rider)
Originated from English Foxhunting

Jumpers:
Not quite as conservative
Flashy horses
Timed only, judge doesn't matter
Red Coats only for international teams
Higher, unnatural jumps (such as bright and flowery/3D)
Fast, big strided horses
Originated from Steeplechase

And..of I can find my binder I can write the whole list down, these are the main points I remember.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Iseul said:


> Ooh, I had a lecture on this last month
> 
> Hunters:
> Conservative
> ...


Is there a discipline that combines hunters and jumpers? Because I like the hunter way of riding and the more slow strided horses but the bigger jumps of jumpers. 
And how do you know which discipline best suits your horse?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I believe the higher level hunters have bigger jumps, but nothing like the 6ft puissance or the such.
I show western, so I'm not positive..but I'd imagine if the horse can gallop to a high jump and clear it without hesitation (flashy, remember) that they could probably do jumpers. If the horse just can't jump with good form over high jumps or likes to refuse that they'd be better suited to hunters.
But, colour has a lot to do with placing..the best pinto hunter in a class will probably place under (or not at all) half decent, plain horses with little White (say a sorrel or bay with only a little White). As opposed to Jumpers where it doesn't matter how you (or your horse) looks. You could probably hang off the side of your horse the whole jumper round and will still win if you have the lowest time without penalties.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Iseul said:


> I believe the higher level hunters have bigger jumps, but nothing like the 6ft puissance or the such.
> I show western, so I'm not positive..but I'd imagine if the horse can gallop to a high jump and clear it without hesitation (flashy, remember) that they could probably do jumpers. If the horse just can't jump with good form over high jumps or likes to refuse that they'd be better suited to hunters.
> But, colour has a lot to do with placing..the best pinto hunter in a class will probably place under (or not at all) half decent, plain horses with little White (say a sorrel or bay with only a little White). As opposed to Jumpers where it doesn't matter how you (or your horse) looks. You could probably hang off the side of your horse the whole jumper round and will still win if you have the lowest time without penalties.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh ok thanx!


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

Just because you are doing hunters doesn't mean the the jumps are going to be small. You can jump at least 4 foot still doing hunters or equitation. 

I think you would prefer jumpers if you like doing a fast course, like tighter turns and enjoy much more complicated courses.

You would like hunters more if you like a slow, controlled course that looks effortless. IMHO a good hunter course looks kind of boring because the horse and rider make it look so easy.

My favorite part about jumpers is that it's you against the time/faults. There is a judge but in general they don't effect the score too much. You can have a horse that doesn't move well, cheap tack and inexpensive clothing and you can still win the class. I really hate the politics of hunters. That said, if I could have 2 horses to show, I would ride one of each =) they both have their good points. 

You sound like you'd prefer hunters, just the bigger classes.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

MySerenity said:


> Just because you are doing hunters doesn't mean the the jumps are going to be small. You can jump at least 4 foot still doing hunters or equitation.
> 
> I think you would prefer jumpers if you like doing a fast course, like tighter turns and enjoy much more complicated courses.
> 
> ...


I do but I'm just not sure whether my horse would be better suited as a hunter or jumper, we will just have to see. The reason I like hunters more is because I have more of an arched back. Thanx for posting!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought an arched back was frowned upon in a jump frame? I was under the impression that the back was suppose to be straight, not arched nor roached..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Iseul said:


> I thought an arched back was frowned upon in a jump frame? I was under the impression that the back was suppose to be straight, not arched nor roached..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's actually what I used to think, but I heard in hunter your back is supposed to be more arched


----------



## lacey123 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes having an arched back really shouldn't be the reason you choose a discipline. It is good that you are worried about what your horse likes best. Riding with an arched back isn't really good in any discipline


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

lacey123 said:


> Yes having an arched back really shouldn't be the reason you choose a discipline. It is good that you are worried about what your horse likes best. Riding with an arched back isn't really good in any discipline


Oh we'll I wasn't sure that's just what I heard, besides my horse is way to green to already think about hunters or jumpers, we are still learning the basics, I was just looking ahead into the future.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Subscribing to reply later. Lots of misinformation out there, it seems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Subscribing to reply later. Lots of misinformation out there, it seems.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok thanx, if I'm wrong please correct me, I love learning new things and if you have better answers to my initial post that would be much appreciated too. I have a little bit more info now, but I'm sure you have more to add. Thanx!!!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well..If the misinformation is from me, I'm blaming Meredith Manor for it, lol. Apologies if it is from me, I don't normally comment on things I'm not well informed in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hunters:
Based on your equitation and your horses movement, and your turn-out, not timed either, some classes judge on confirmation as well, and the quality of your round (example: when a course is posted, it will tell you how many strides in each combination) . Excellent manners, comfortable gaits are a big for Hunters.

Jumpers:
You are timed. you can get defaults if you have rails down, refusals, falls. Not based on your turn-out, for example: Higher level Hunters you need to wear tall boots, Jumpers you can wear half chaps.
Whomever has the fasted times after their faults goes into a "Jump Off", basically it's a harder course then what was in the class; sharper turns, roll-backs, etc. Your horse is aloud to wear jumping boots, martingale, draw reins, etc, where as Hunters you are not aloud

This is my attire in the Hunters:











And the Jumpers(I still wear tall boots, I like matching my colors for fun, but I am "concervant" you would say and like to look classy lol, a lot of jumpers have bright colors) :


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

@ Fullford15- I thank you very much. I think I prefer hunters though over jumpers, I like that classy look. Is there any specific way to tell which discipline your horse prefers, like anything I should look for? Thanx!!
@iseul it's totally fine. Thanx for your help!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

No problem! Like I have said in a different thread, start your horse in the Hunters first, get them used to the foundation of it, get a good balance and rhythm, once you master the Hunters, move onto the Jumpers. If your horse has more of a "mythogical" movement, then hunters. If your horse is speedy but knows it's footing well then jumpers...
The horse in your avatar picture looks like it would be a beautiful Hunter... Where I am, you don't see many paints in the Hunter ring.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Fulford15 said:


> No problem! Like I have said in a different thread, start your horse in the Hunters first, get them used to the foundation of it, get a good balance and rhythm, once you master the Hunters, move onto the Jumpers. If your horse has more of a "mythogical" movement, then hunters. If your horse is speedy but knows it's footing well then jumpers...
> The horse in your avatar picture looks like it would be a beautiful Hunter... Where I am, you don't see many paints in the Hunter ring.


Omg thank you soo much! Yeah with his forward ness I would think jumpers, but I have been told by many that he would be a great hunter. but right now with his training, he needs a lot more training before i decide what he is best for. And personally, now this will get a lot of controversy so I'm not looking to argue with anyone but IMO hunters is harder than jumpers. I mean for me to put it in a nutshell, jumpers is jumping and hunters is jumping PRETTY. So idk, just my opinion. That's why I like hunters better. Also, is it true that hunters generally have a more arched back cuz I wasn't sure on that. Thanx for your help!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Personally, I think that both Hunters and Jumpers can be equally as hard as one another, I have competed in higher levels of both. 



> Also, is it true that hunters generally have a more arched back cuz I wasn't sure on that.


Everyone has their own way of riding... In my picture my back is flat. I know many Hunter coaches teach having a arched back, when I was little thats all I was taught "arch your back, arch your back".... terrible for your body, I am 20 and have to go to the chiropractors twice a week because of that.... After that "arch your back" phase, I began riding Dressage to help my Hunter/Jumper foundation, and no you don't need a arched back. But again, I notice a lot of coaches train it, but I think it is improper.

There is a difference between sitting tall and arching your back.... Arching your back causes you to "hover" foward in your seat, versus sitting tall and using your seat bones.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh ok, I was just wondering because my back is naturally more arched lol so I was wondering if that would be a problem for hunters or not. Also, even when I do straighten my back it still looks like I have an arch because my butt is big lol. So I was jw thanx!! And do you know any good hunter books, or horsemanship books, pretty much any horse type book. Thanx again!!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

My 2 favorite books are Geoff Teall: Riding Hunters, Jumpers and Equitation & Hunter Seat Equitation by George Morris, and also one for jumping exercises to keep your horse from getting bored 101 Jumping Exercises by Linda Allen


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok thanx!!! Btw I accepted your friend request!!


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh and is it also true that you can't use a square saddle pad or half pad? And will they allow bell boots?


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

In Hunters you can use a square pad for beginners, most people show in Sheepskin Numnah, thats the prefered look. In Hunters - no bell boots/jumping boots, polo wraps, etc..


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh well if you use a numnah, can you still use a half pad? Also(sorry I'm full of ?s), this is rather irrelevant to my initial post,if I do do hunters and my horse oversteps so I use bell boots(he gets four shoes), since I can't use boots in the hunter ring, would it be smart/easier to just have him get back shoes? That way when he oversteps he doesn't throw a shoe? That is my only concern about hunters with him. I don't want to use bell boots schooling and in the show ring not use them and have him pull his front shoes offnor cut his fetlock. So should I just pay for back shoes?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Iseul said:


> Ooh, I had a lecture on this last month
> 
> Hunters:
> Conservative
> ...


There's more I want to say, but I have to run to the barn..will update more later.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

@justdressageit haha I was hoping you would show up!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I have been told a red coat is earned by being on a fox hunt-the fox is killed & the "neophyte" riders get the blood rubbed on them-maybe on a cheek? Not sure, but then they can wear a Red Coat.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> I have been told a red coat is earned by being on a fox hunt-the fox is killed & the "neophyte" riders get the blood rubbed on them-maybe on a cheek? Not sure, but then they can wear a Red Coat.[/QUOTE
> Oh well I don't fox hunter...... No red coat for me lol I much rather prefer black, navy, or grey colored coats.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Bump again If there is nothing else to add then that's fine but I have a feeling that someone has more info up their sleeve that they should share


----------



## SeamusCrimin (Oct 1, 2012)

Red coats are only for those who have represented their country in the Olympics or FEI competitions, or any other international event. Another way is to be a paid member of the huntstaff, I believe, such as the master or huntsman or something.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Seamus is exactly right about red coats in show jumping.

Red coats in fox hunting are different, and have nothing to do with being blooded. Red coats are worn by paid members of the staff, such as the huntsman and whippers in, and by male members of the hunt who have earned their colors. Earning your colors allows you to wear the red coat with the hunt's colors on the collar and the hunt's buttons. Traditionally, women did not wear the red coat, but just the collar and buttons, unless they were also hunt staff, but that is changing. You used to be able to tell the difference between professional hunt staff and members by the way they wore the ribbons on their hunt caps, but safety helmets have done away with that tradition too. Hard riding junior members can be awarded their buttons as sort of a half step towards earning their colors, a junior who earns their buttons usually earns full colors shortly after their 18th birthday.

Earning colors is supposed to indicate competence in the hunt field and service and dedication to the hunt club, but there's always some nasty gossip and speculation about whose "service" was writing a big check. It usually takes several years of regular hunting and work with the club to earn colors, sometimes more. But the core idea that a red coat means someone of experience and authority is sound, you just shouldn't overlook the lady with just the collar and buttons, or the junior with just buttons, they may have just as much experience.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh ok, thanx for that valuable piece of info!


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Anything else I should know?


----------



## tikapup1 (Nov 22, 2012)

In the U.S. I know we have puddle jumpers. In puddles you have an optimum time to get around a course of 2'6" fences. Although, depending on the show the slower riders always win, and other shows the faster riders always win. I don't know if this helps, I know these are small fences but maybe this class can help you decide what you want to become as a rider.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

@tika thank you, you have just exposed a new type of riding to me. I had never heard of puddle jumping until now. Thanx!!


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

anything else worth sharing?  

p.s. I'm still waiting to hear from justdressageit


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Great thread!

I'm taking my first official English lessons on Sunday, to get a feel for the different English events! (As I am a Western rider.) Excited to learn some new things!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Spent too long at the barn yesterday getting Ronan fitted with a custom saddle - didn't have a chance to pop back online. I will update tonight with more details 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Spent too long at the barn yesterday getting Ronan fitted with a custom saddle - didn't have a chance to pop back online. I will update tonight with more details
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok perfect thanx!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

finn113 said:


> @ Fullford15- I thank you very much. I think I prefer hunters though over jumpers, I like that classy look.


You can absolutely wear the classy look while doing jumpers, you just don't have to. 

The primary difference is that in the hunter classes you are judge on form, in jumpers you are judged on performance. 

In hunters, you can ride a beautiful round with auto lead changes, correct striding between jumps etc. and still do pretty well having a fence down. 

In jumpers, no one cares if you are on the wrong lead as long as you clear the fence. If the fence stays up and you have put some bizarro striding in there and it was a miracle the fence stayed up - fine. The fence is up and that's all that matters. 
However, to do well, all of the things that apply to hunters, should be used in jumpers. You are not going to be terribly successful if a rider is hanging on for dear life and barely making it around the course. 

Hunters is also judged on turnout, it's important for riders to to present their horse in an expected way, and attire tends to be fashionable. 

Jumpers is not like that as you are only judged on performance. There's no need to braid, and you can wear half chaps if you want to - however I believe that any horse showing at any level should be well turned out.

From what I have personally witnessed, it's not always clear why someone places over another person in the hunter classes. 

For me, personally, I have no desire to compete in hunter classes. I really don't give a hoot if my toe is turned out slightly or anything else. I'd much rather be judged on my results.

ETA - Hunters is pretty much an American thing, so I am still learning about it myself. So I might be off on some points, but it's my general understanding of it.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

AlexS said:


> ETA - Hunters is pretty much an American thing, so I am still learning about it myself. So I might be off on some points, but it's my general understanding of it.


How is it an American thing? :?


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Fulford15 said:


> How is it an American thing? :?


I was wondering the same thing lol


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

We don't really have it in the uk. The closest we have is working hunter, which is essentially a hunter under saddle class with a jumping round. The fences are rustic, and the rider/turnout isn't judged, just the horse. You have to go clear to get through to the under saddle part, but there are also marks for how nicely the horse moves and makes shapes over te jumps etc. itshouldlook easy, and the horse look comfortable and talented enough for a days hunting. The horse also gets judged on confo and the standard things a hunter class is Judged on.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

*looks around to make sure his hunter barn owner isn't reading*

It's simple. If you want to have an adrenalin rush go jumper. If you want to look pretty and play dress-up with your horse, go hunter. That's all it comes down to at the end of the day.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

New question! So I'm pretty sure I want to do hunters, but my horse uses bell boots and I cant show with them, so is it a good idea just to pay for back shoes, so that when my horse oversteps he doesn't throw a shoe. Bell boots would be great but I can't use them in hunters. So just back shoes?

Also in hunters I know that you have to use a saddle pad that is cut to the saddle. My horse has a weird back, can I use a half pad with one of those cut to the saddle saddle pads?


----------



## tikapup1 (Nov 22, 2012)

finn113 said:


> anything else worth sharing?
> 
> p.s. I'm still waiting to hear from justdressageit


I just remembered there is something called a hunter derby. It's a relatively new division in the Hunter world here in the U.S., however, in Europe, the Hunter Derby is fairly well known. In Europe, it's kind of a cross between Hunter's, Jumper's and cross country. The idea behind the Hunter Derby is to take the horse's back to a more traditional fox hunting style. The horse is judged on form (like hunter's), but are not penalized for head tossing, and such behavior. Judges actually like to see some personality. Fence heights go up to 4' and courses can be complex. Example,


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow I love hunter riding but personally I'm not a fan of the rider in the video you showed me tikapup. I digress......

Thank you so much for the video. It helped a lot. The hunter derby looks rather fun. Thanx again!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Head tossing would still be penalized as a resistance. What is not penalized under the derby format is horses showing some personality and expression, and a more forward pace. In the very competitive big hunter divisions, the horses all have such big strides in looks like they're crawling down the lines semi-comatose, the derbies were supposed an antidote to that. 

There's a lot of misinformation and half truths in this thread and I don't have time to address them all. 

In most US hunter classes, a rail down, or a tick or a rub, will be penalized as a *form* fault - if the horse hits the fence, it is presumed to not have jumped in good form. It is not penalized by a set number of faults as in jumpers, but it is penalized - if you look at the judge's card, you will see a notation and a lowered score for that fence. 

My "problem" with the hunters, and the reason I moved into other disciplines, is that it is way too difficult and expensive to be competitive in the As and for a mid level rider with an extremely limited budget, it stopped being fun. Eventing and schooling jumpers were much more rewarding for a rider with my resources, but that doesn't change the fact that my hunter background and skills were critical to my success in those new disciplines. 

There's a *lot* more to hunters than dressing up and looking pretty; if you're in a hunter barn that stresses that aspect of it, you need to find a different barn.

Finn, no, you can not wear bell boots in the hunter ring. Back shoes but no fronts is an unusual shoeing arrangement, barefoot or fronts only is much more common. Most overreaching problems can be solved or improved by working with your farrier, that's the route I'd suggest you go.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Maura. Oh ok thank you. Do you know if you can use a half pad with those cut to the saddle saddle pads? (Sorry not sure what they are called. I think Numnah?) Thanx!


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

So how can I tell if my horse rides/jumps/walks/trots/canter/whatever....ect....more like a hunter or jumper. What are some signs to be able to tell? I mean FullFord's response was perfect but are there any really specific ways to tell? Thanx everyone for putting up with my millions of questions!!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

This is where our UK members need to weigh in, what I *thought* was a numnah is a heavy felt pad, like this - 










But I saw a lot of full sized, more modern pads called numnahs? 

Anyway, to answer your question - a half pad between your fleece pad and the saddle is acceptable, but it's best if it's also white and ideally fleece covered. 

What you're looking for is that 1" margin of clean white fleece all the way around your saddle - as long as the half pad doesn't interfere with that, it should be fine. 

Hunter movement is flat kneed, swinging and ground covering, without the contained energy and impulsion of a dressage horse. Knee action is penalized, excess motion is penalized, a horse that is hollow or inverted is penalized, as is a horse that is tense or fussy. It should look as if the horse is capable of covering a lot of ground without a lot of effort in a relaxed, forward frame. 

Here's a video of a winning trip at a hunter derby, I will try to find you some videos of hunters on the flat to give better examples.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

This gives you a pretty good idea of what a hunter on the flat should look like -





 
Pay attention to the girl wearing the jacket on the dark horse. 

This is a crowded warm up arena, and you'll see people warming up jumpers as well.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

I loved the second video. Very informative. So for warming up lots of direction changes and transitions. Thank you. Hopefully when I get my horse trained well enough I can work on this. Right now I'm doing a lot of groundwork so it will be a while till I actually start showing in hunters. But it's good to know things early before starting hunters and jumpers and not have a clue what I'm doing, so I'm glad I'm getting prepared early. Thanks again!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Great posts, Maura. I hope that I wasn't one that you were calling out as to misinformation - haha!

Continuing from my last post --

Jumpers need to be bold, agile, and quick (in the air and on the ground) - keeping in mind that a horse doesn't have to be fast, per se, but ground covering and not hang in the air. Form doesn't matter for points, and there have been some pretty unconventional yet successful unconventional jumpers - BUT generally speaking, a horse with good form will be more likely to get over fences correctly. They need to be careful and responsive.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

As far as I have ever been aware, a numnah:










It's a saddle cloth that's shaped to the saddle, it's what we use in show classes where you're trying to show off the horse, where saddlecloths aren't really allowed, instead of putting the saddle on a bare back. They don't have to have sheepskin on like this one does, but those are pretty fashionable at the moment... plain black or brown depending on your tack is more proper for a show ring.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

AlexS said:


> You can absolutely wear the classy look while doing jumpers, you just don't have to.
> 
> The primary difference is that in the hunter classes you are judge on form, in jumpers you are judged on performance.
> 
> ...


I felt the need to correct a few details off this response, I think the one Maura was talking about.

First of all, at schooling shows and sometime times smaller rated shows jumpers do wear polos. But there are a lot of rated shows were most of the jumpers wear shirts and coats too. I was at a show where the judge insisted that people were not allowed to wear their show shirt collars hanging open! He insisted that if you had a show shirt it must be buttoned. I think it's a bit of a misconception that jumpers are always so relaxed. Although you rarely hear of a hunter rider enter the rated ring without a coat so I suppose In comparison it is. What's important in hunter dress is not what's fashionable, it's what's traditional. Think very understated dark coat, beige pants, black helmet. Yes what's in style is important because you don't want to stand out. I'm not naive and I have what's in style. But the focus is to highlight the horse, so clothes are very subtle so you don't detract from that. 

Also hunters are NOT judged on the riders positions. Heck a lot of hunter pros have terrible positions simply bc they aren't being judged on it themselves and they focus just on how the horse is going. The round is judged purely on how the horse's performance. Form and movement is very important, unlike a jumper, but the performance is what is being judged and perfection is what is being sought after. You can have the most beautiful round of your life and a chipped distance on the last jump or a simple swap in a line can cost you a ribbon. Knocking a rail down is penalized quite heavily. Your score in a hunter round is out of 100 points. A knocked rail drops you to at least a 50. And that's if everything else goes well. A hard rub is up to the judges discretion of how much is counted off but can be heavily penalized as well. 

Hunter judging is not willy nilly whatever the judge likes. There is a scoring system out of 100 and once you know what is being judged its not terribly difficult to know who's going to pin where. It's not as cut and dry as a jumper round bc a few things are left to a judges discretion. But usually it's a question of, one horse had a late change. One horse had a long distance. Which fault is worse? Different judges will have different opinions. But everyone agrees a bad distance is bad. Not swapping a lead is bad. There is a rule book and countless books and judges clinics should you ever decide to understand what judges are looking for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Iseul said:


> I believe the higher level hunters have bigger jumps, but nothing like the 6ft puissance or the such.
> I show western, so I'm not positive..but I'd imagine if the horse can gallop to a high jump and clear it without hesitation (flashy, remember) that they could probably do jumpers. If the horse just can't jump with good form over high jumps or likes to refuse that they'd be better suited to hunters.
> But, colour has a lot to do with placing..the best pinto hunter in a class will probably place under (or not at all) half decent, plain horses with little White (say a sorrel or bay with only a little White). As opposed to Jumpers where it doesn't matter how you (or your horse) looks. You could probably hang off the side of your horse the whole jumper round and will still win if you have the lowest time without penalties.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry, gotta respond to this too. Hate me if you will but like I said, I'm a hunter princess at heart and my insomnia is raging tonight! 

The regular working hunters is 4". At some shows I've seen a 4"3 or even 4"6 performance hunters but iseul is right, there is no 6" hunters. There is no Olympic hunter level. So I don't think it's necessarily true to say that hunters are lower jumpers then jumpers. It just doesn't go as high. At our schooling shows the jumpers only go to 3". Same as hunters. 

Color does NOT have anything to do with placing. This is a com mon misconception that so needs to be corrected. Some of the top winning horses are pintos right now. I showed one a few years back and did quite well. Heck a trainer I know just sold a roan warmblood for $150,000. I've been beaten by a palomino. And rhumba, the horse in the video who won the first international derby is grey. 

How do you know if your horse is a hunter or jumper? How well does he move? That could be your answer right there. If he moves like a carthorse? Is he quick? Does he like the challenge of a technical course? the jumpers may be in your future! Does he have nice moment and a round jump? Does his brain get fried if you go too fast or make too tight of a turn? Might be a hunter! Honestly I don't think it matters. THAT much on a local level at the beginning levels. Lots of horses switch rings and are fine. Do what you think is fun and what fits your. Horses personality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Continuing from my last post


What last post? I know the last post I saw was that you going to update me later tonight. Is there a different last post you were talking about?


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

@upnover I loved your posts! Thank you so much for clearing some things up.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/hunters-hunter-seat-equitation/how-hunt-seat-classes-judged-113152/

Here's a link to a thread where judging hunters is discussed at length.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

maura said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/hunters-hunter-seat-equitation/how-hunt-seat-classes-judged-113152/
> 
> Here's a link to a thread where judging hunters is discussed at length.


Thanx it helped a lot


----------

